# Premium Flashing Service



## Ethevion (Nov 1, 2010)

Is it worth it to pay the extra $2.00 for it or is it something I can do on my own?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Nov 1, 2010)

if your talking about the acecard 2i, then its easy to do it on your own, there are tutorials, so long as you either have a ds lite/phat or a dsi that is not greater than 1.4 or 1.4.1.


----------



## Costello (Nov 1, 2010)

if you can do it on your own, then do it on your own. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




there are a lot of unconfident people who are afraid they won't be able to get their cart to work (not knowing which software they need to use etc.)
think of clueless parents offering a flashcart to their child...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 1, 2010)

Depends on the card you're ordering, your DS model (and firmware if it's a DSi/XL), and your ability to read instructions and copy-paste files. X3


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 1, 2010)

It is an Acekard 2i so if it's as easy as you make it sound then I guess I wont be getting the Flashing Service. Hopefully I don't screw it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and it's a DS Lite with 1.4 I believe.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 1, 2010)

DS Lite doesn't have any cart-blocking firmware, so you don't need the service.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 1, 2010)

Im lost why would you want/need to flash you DS lite?


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 1, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Im lost why would you want/need to flash you DS lite?


Not the DS Lite, the MicroSD card that I'm going to buy with an Acekard.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2010)

You only need the AK2i flashed if you're using it on a DSi or intend to use it on a DSi.  On bog-standard DS Phat/Lite you don't need to worry as there's no flashcart blocking code in the firmware.  It's not the MicroSD card that's flashed, it's the AK2i itself.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh really? I thought the MicroSD was flashed because in the shop you only get the option when you pick a card.


----------



## tk_saturn (Nov 1, 2010)

As I recall, if you choose the Premium Flashing Service without a MicroSD card it costs $1 and the flash the Acekard for DSi firmware 1.4.1

If you add a MicroSD card at the same time, the Premium Flashing Service costs $2. In this case in addition to flashing the Acekard they will set AKAIO up on the MicroSD card.

edit: Ok, so now it's $2 for the Premium Flashing Service regardless if you add a MicroSD card or not. If You want the Premium Flashing Service without a MicroSD card, just choose 'none' as the MicroSD card.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 2, 2010)

The flashing service updates both the flash cart, and adds the latest firmware to the microsd (if you ordered with one).


----------



## Sao Mortel (Nov 3, 2010)

They packed it up a good deal of homebrew too...  you dont get an empty card its ready to go


----------



## Rydian (Nov 3, 2010)

Sao Mortel said:
			
		

> They packed it up a good deal of homebrew too...  you dont get an empty card its ready to go


Do they?
I assume they'll add moonshell, but what else?


----------



## Etalon (Nov 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I assume they'll add moonshell, but what else?



The current homebrew pack that we provide contains the following files:

10 games: GameUP, StillAliveDS, Pocket Physics, Vector Tower Defense, MegaETK, Omalone, Setsuzoku no Puzzle, A Touch of War, Meteora, Crocodingus
10 applications: DSOrganize 3.2, NDSMail 0.60, DSFile 0.5, DSLinux, Bunjalloo 0.8, Phidias, Beup Live MSN 0.7, clIRC 0.06, Colors! 1.06h, NitroTracker 0.4, Facebook4NDS 1.3
5 emulators: LameBoy (GB/GBC) 0.12, NesDS (NES), SnemulDS 0.6a2 (SNES), JEnesisDS (Genesis/Mega Drive), AtariDS

http://shoptemp.com/pages/ShopTemp-Premium...te-Service.html

I really like the flashing service, since I don't have a DS. That's why I prefer Shoptemp for Acekard 2.i


----------



## pcmanrules (Nov 3, 2010)

Doesn't sound a bad service if you count the homebrew included & setup, that scares some people.


----------



## Garchomp (Nov 5, 2010)

So...if i plan to get a Supercard DSTWO for Xmas, and i have a DSi 1.4.1....do i need to get the flashing service?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 5, 2010)

No, the DSTwo can update itself.


----------



## Garchomp (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks!  So the Supercard is working on the latest DSi updates then?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 5, 2010)

It bypasses them all already.

When the 1.4.1 update came out, they had a fix for it within 24 hours.


----------



## Garchomp (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, I'm gonna love it when i get it!! Thanks Rydian!


----------



## WiiHoney (Nov 12, 2010)

arpeejajo said:
			
		

> Is it worth it to pay the extra $2.00 for it or is it something I can do on my own?



If you had to ask that question, then the answer will be: yes you need the service and its worth it...

I bought an AK2i from them... and i asked for the service, cause that was my 1st NDSi and i had no experience back then...


----------

